# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  Copper peptides

## becky25

Hey,
  I am new to hair loss (or really just new to being diagnosed with female pattern hair loss) and I have to say the lack of help from doctors is really upsetting..oh the stories I could tell...but anyway I'm glad I found someway to get some information on what works. So with that said I was wondering if anyone has tried copper peptides? I have read a lot about it on forums for men and it seems to be working for them. I already ordered some because apparently it can help with scarring and a couple of years ago I hit my head on the bottom of a swimming pool. At this point any little bit helps. So let me know. Thanks a lot!

----------


## WomensHairLossProject

Dear becky25 -

I have to look this one up and find out more info. I don't know a whole lot about copper peptides. 

I can however, totally relate to the lack of help from doctors. Why is women's hair loss just not taken seriously? I've seen every type of doctor and really none where that helpful, all the information I gathered was more from learning from other women's experiences and reading things online. 

I want to learn more about this myself so I'll be back to tell you what I find.

----------


## becky25

Hey,

   Well I just bought some copper peptides...I bought folligen (I think)...from skinbiology.com. I also bought emu oil with it. The emu oil was hella expensive  :Frown:   Anyway, I've been using it 3x a week. I'll let you know in a couple of months if it is helping. Right now I can tell you it is sticky and gross (haha), but pretty much all hairloss products are. I use it before bed though because I can't go out with that stuff on my head. I bought it because I hoped it could regrow hair, but also because the hair I have now is thin and dry. Hopefully it helps...Fingers crossed!

----------


## sistahpink

Hi Becky--

I've been into copper peptides (CP's for short) for years.  I've used them on my skin since 2002, and can say that in my experience they're really great products.  Generally speaking, though, less tends to be more with CP's, so don't use  your Folligen more often than the instructions say (which I believe is 2-3x per week).  

I can't advise about them on hair loss, however, b/c although I've had Folligen for years I've not been able to stick with any topical long enough to see if it works.  I don't like to wash my  hair every day and with topicals you basically have to.  I believe I may drag out my Folligen bottles (CP's can last for years) and give it another go.  My hairloss has accelerated somewhat in the last few months and I'm going to start trying various cures again.

Good luck with the CP's, post on how it goes with you and I will do the same.

----------

